# Female Sex Thesis



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Female Sex Thesis

Since I did the male sex thesis people have been asking and pming me for one of females as well. Like the male one I used every resource I could for facts. Unlike the male one, there is much less information and studies out there. The information I did find was extremely interesting. 

I) Social ~ Women are perceived different than men when it comes to sex but times are changing even if it is slowly. Women often feel like they are not attractive enough thus think they are not desirable enough to have sex. 

A) Culture often instructs women to repress autonomous female desire.

B) Women who are held as sexy are often degraded and objectified by main stream media, blogs and the public in general.

1) Think of the bad girls with bad sexual images Hilton, Lohan, Spears, Richie, Anderson the list goes on and women by the dozens come to mind. Now think of the bad boys, hard to think of any in a second? That is society. 

C) Women hold a more negative body image than men (Feingold & Mazzella, 1998)

1) Women are often judged to be sexy on things they naturally can't change such as breast size or hips where as men are based on muscles which they can always work on. Men are also often given a greater pass on physical weight gain than women. 

2) In the 1700s, European women achieved a pale complexion by 
eating "Arsenic Complexion Wafers" actually made with the 
poison.

D) Religion [edit]

E) Beauty and let's face it men are more attracted to a woman's beauty than a woman to a men's looks. The good looking get more friends, better grades 
(teachers favor looks), and more likely to be hired as reported by Social Issues Research Center. 

1) Oddly Lesbians are more likely to like how they look than straight women or men and gay men are the least likely to enjoy the way they look.

2) Less than 5% of the female population can meet the current media thinness often propagated as the normal weight.

3) 80% of women compared to 35% of men did not like their looks.

a) Black and Asian women have a more positive body image than Caucasian women.

b) Women in stable long term relationships are 50% more pleased with their body image.

c) Women in pre-menstrual phase are less likely to be pleased with their body image.

Note: As with anything someone will always disagree with another's research many of the things here are argued against by author Sylvia Blood. Beyond her work I found little to back many of her assumptions.

F) Lets face it in general movies it is more likely to see female nudity than male by 100 to 1.

II) Psychological ~

A) Brains (yes men and women's brains are different, very different)

1) Women have a higher percentage 15% to 20% and more dense mass of gray matter.

2) More densely packed with neurons and dendrites.

3) Men have more white matter that keeps information from spreading.

4) Women’s white matter is concentrated in the corpus callosum (connecting the right and left sides.)

5) Men lose more of the frontal cortex with age. This is their reasoning, thus the male mid life crisis.

6) Men are better at handling one aspect at a time while women handle the bigger picture better.

7) Men are better at spatial cognition, thus are better at ordering than negotiating.

8) Autism affects men 10 times more than women.

9) Eye contact is directly related to testosterone.

10) Hormones in the brain

a) Progesterone blocks the normal ability of the stress hormone system to shut off.

2) Women’s hormones amplify bad experiences.

B) While 33% of women claimed loss of libido only 1% was from lack of the right hormones. Bored, tired, or resentful towards a partner made up the rest.

C) Self-esteem plays a big role in sex for both men and women but more so in women.

D) Women can start the charge

1) By using their mate’s cologne on their pillow or shirt.

2) Don’t worry about your body.

3) Tell the guy what you want

4) Be passionate 24-7.

5) Never let sex get stale

E) Men are highly sensitive to the "smell" of estrogen

F) 43 percent of women are dissatisfied with sex - as opposed to 31 percent of men

G) When a woman says slow the guy should think what really slow for him means then go 10% of that speed.

H) Women more than men expect their partner to read minds

I) When female mice had their smell increased they became more sexually aggressive.

J) Genetic material accounts for 45% of if, how good and how often a woman can have an orgasm. (Tim Spector ~ twins research.)

K) Women’s orgasm is through Accidental echo Because their organs were once male organs. (Elisabeth Lloyd of Indiana University in Bloomington)

L) Researchers found that men responded consistent with their sexual
orientations. In contrast, both homosexual and heterosexual women showed a bisexual pattern of psychological as well as genital arousal (Northwestern University)

III) Chemical ~ 

A) Testosterone ~ Also known as the male hormone because men produce much more then women it is also the hormone that most likely makes one horny. Testosterone gives both men and women their sex drive. For men it is an all the time thing. For women their ovaries produce it before ovulation also known as mid-cycle. This is why many women have highs and lows of sexuality. 

1) The pill which lessens testosterone also cuts the female sex drive by as much as 40%.

2) Women with higher levels of testosterone are wetter and climax more often and more intensely than those with lower levels. Hormones and Behavior April 2007 


B) Norepinephrine plays a role in attention and focus. Physically it increases heart rate and releases stores of glucose.

C) Serotonin lessens levels of anger and aggression (sex after a fight flushes away bad stuff? While also giving that sweet smile because chemicals are better balanced after sex.) It also regulates sexuality, sleep, mood and appetite. 

D) Oxytocin is involved in social recognition and bonding as well as trust. Not only do both men and women release this during sexual orgasm but women also produce mass amounts during child birth. This is the chemical that gives us the feeling of attachment. 

1) Also makes you tired and can induce sleep because it reduces stress levels.

E) Vasopressin is a social behavior chemical that both increases pair bonding and increases aggressions towards other males (Jealousy). 

1) Also makes you tired and can induce sleep.

F) Nitric oxide causes muscles to relax (makes you sleepy after sex)

1) Also makes you tired and can induce sleep.

G) Prolactin gives the feeling of sexual satisfaction and reduces the production of dopamine (sexual arousal) University of Paisley 

1) Also makes you tired and can induce sleep.

2) Prolactin is higher after intercourse (by as much as four times) than after masturbation thus a different high after both for men. Also why men don't get as sleepy after masturbation. 

H) Because these chemicals help pair bonding it attaches emotional bonding as well. On a very basic level this helps any animal keep it's mate for raising young.

I) Gonadotropin which is in all vertebrae helps with the production of testosterone and the lack of it can lead to infertility. In studies of territorial fish the alpha male produced more gonadotropin and had enlarged gonads as well as heightened symbols of status. All this was lost if he was defeated by another territorial fish and even his gonads shrank. 

J) Luteinising hormone Is considered the desire hormone in women. (Dr Michel Jemec)

K) Progesterone is also a desire hormone.

L) Estrogen ( estradiol, estriol, and estrone) Plays a part in libido and women’s sexual development.



IV) Conclusion and Notes. 

A) Discrepancies in a couples' sex drive can cause tremendous frustration. If not dealt with, this issue can destroy a relationship. Of course it isn't always the women with the lower sex drive, often men can have a low libido too. 

B) While the average male peaks between 17-20 and starts a slow slide and noticeable drop off after 30, women peak between 35-40.

C) Loss of libido is a symptom in almost three quarters of all depression cases. 

Draconis


----------



## evenow (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice. I can't say I agree with all of it...some of it seemed a little biased (the corpus callosum in men leading to mid life crisises).

I have heard the testosterone leading to sexual arousal thing before. Female sexuality is so complex though. I've often had problems that no doctor even seemed mildly interested in fixing. It gets frustrating.



> In contrast, both homosexual and heterosexual women showed a bisexual pattern of psychological as well as genital arousal.


Re~ally.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

evenow said:


> Very nice. I can't say I agree with all of it...some of it seemed a little biased (the corpus callosum in men leading to mid life crisises).
> 
> I have heard the testosterone leading to sexual arousal thing before. Female sexuality is so complex though. I've often had problems that no doctor even seemed mildly interested in fixing. It gets frustrating.
> 
> ...


Well I just stuck with the facts I found in 30 hours of research on it. Try to point all the "evidence" was found. I tried to be unbiased as possible. But all in all I learned a lot from it.

My wife didn't like the 
In contrast, both homosexual and heterosexual women showed a bisexual pattern of psychological as well as genital arousal. 
part either.

draconis


----------



## Farfignewton (Aug 10, 2008)

"K) Women’s orgasm is through Accidental echo Because their organs were once male organs. (Elisabeth Lloyd of Indiana University in Bloomington)"


All fetuses have either an xx or xy status so their sex is already predetermined. But, the fetuses develop the same way until the second month of pregnancy in which hormones begin the establishment of the predetermined genitalia. Males are never female and females are never male. They are both just the same little collection of cells with one tiny genetic imprint different until that magical moment when nature divides them into male or female.

Men and women's orgasms are completely different just as our sex organs are completely different. You can't relate one to the other. 

Not attacking you, just Ms. Elizabeth Lloyd. I think that she wishes she were a man to make such a silly statement. lol. I can't believe that she's a professor. She must have said that in the seventies way before our knowledge of genetics became so great.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Good stuff draconis 

I would just like to add, that I am convinced that woman are sexually superior to men. Simple as that. Despite the fact that we hear of women going of sex more often than men, the things a woman, almost any woman can experience leave men standing.

Here is a list.
1)Multiple orgasms. Some men can also learn this, but it ain't easy, and apart form a few rare exceptions, the men have to learn to separate ejaculation from orgasm in order to do it.

2)Extended orgasms. Where as men are more or less finished after orgasm, with very little self training, women can learn to extend their orgasm for several minutes, by switching to G spot stimulation after having one clitoris induced orgasm. I learnt this from reading a book called ESO, and have successfully practised this with my wife. Rather than the initial orgasm being the high point, with women, it can be the springboard to even greater pleasure.

3)More percentage of the body devoted to sexuality. When a woman orgasms, especially a woman who has had at least one baby, the muscles in and around uterus contract, as well as the PC muscle, and a whole lot of others as well. The result of all this is that, women can be absolutely swept away by orgasm, and sexual feelings.

I love to give my wife as much pleasure as I can, and when I see the way she reacts sometimes, I am just blown away. I feel like I am just coming along for the ride, I can never imagine reaching the heights she gets to. My thinking is that all this fun is a compensation for all the pain and hassle women have to bear that men are spared from. Like periods and childbirth etc.

Any comments?


----------



## loobylou22 (Aug 14, 2008)

well! thats an eye opener!
cant say i agree with every thing in that post but alot of it yes
makes a very interesting read thanks


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks all for your responces. Normally it takes about two weeks of research and about 16 hours of writing and cutting down a thesis before I am okay with it. I used the best information avalible to me at all times. My wife is also in the medical field as was my mother, father and sister-in-law so I do have a few insights.

draconis


----------



## Christine (May 26, 2010)

Wow! Interesting! I am an info junky so thanx for all the info. I am a 40-year "young" (LOL) woman married 14 years to a fantastic guy. Our second marriage, for both of us. He is 16 years my senior and the most amazing lover ever. What I like about the Female sex thesis is that so many things that I have felt (and are feeling) and thought, is reflected! I am blessed with a very healthy sex drive and it isn't diminishing! (I seldom say this out loud for there are still lots of folk out there that believe sex is a chore for women...or that 'good girls' don't enjoy it that much!) As a matter of fact, because my husband is so good in bed, it seems to be increasing! I am healthy, have a healthy self esteem (I actually love my body and the way it works and responds) and I think my husband is the sexiest man on the planet. I must add here that I am very particular in what I eat, I don't eat red meat, don't drink, don't smoke and I take all the right vitamins and minerals on a daily basis. I also exercise at least 4 times a week. Really exercise, with weights and cardio machines for at least an hour. I love being a woman, I embrace my femininity and especially my sexuallity. God made our bodies AWESOME and yes, I am multi-orgasmic. I had a hysterectomy 2 years ago and eversince my sexlife is even better. (Only had my uterus removed) No more cramps, bleeding, bloatedness ect. Great! And I can have sex whenever I want! (no more 'off' days.) I want to seriously encourage women to enjoy their womanhood, to embrace their sexuallity and to experiment with their partners as to what turns them on and what works for them sexually. As humans we are not like ducklings who hatch, walk over to the water and swim as if we've been doing it all along. Sex is an art, we need to learn the skills, learn what our partners are all about, how their bodies function and what they react to. And what a journey! That is the joys of sex! Not only to procreate or to get rid of urges, but to really enjoy each other's bodies, to get rid of stress and to just have fun. The more fun (enjoyable experiences) a couple have together, the firmer the bond between them. My marriage has been hard work (second marriages always are!) but it has been the best thing that ever happened to me. I have grown tremendously as a person and as a woman. I would encourage all (men and women) to focus on growing as a person, getting to really know your partner, getting to really know your own body and what it responds to and embrace your sexuallity. Have a nice day all!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Christine-

I just love the way you kept mentioning sex and sexuality in just about every second sentence in your post. Very inspiring


----------

